# Recommendation for PCMCIA ethernet card



## balanga (Jan 22, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a PCMCIA ethernet card for use with FreeBSD?


----------



## shepper (Jan 22, 2016)

In Thread 51902  there is a link in one of my posts about the problem about some atheros cards being allocated as a nic. The wrapper ndis(4) is also an option but a native driver is almost always better. The man page for ral(4) will give you some vendor models.


----------



## balanga (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the reply but that thread seems to be about wifi cards... I just want a recommendation for a PCMCIA ethernet card. I want to turn my Thinkpad X61 into a router.


----------



## shepper (Jan 22, 2016)

Sorry I should have read closer.  For 10.2, hardware support.  I used to have a rl(4) card but it went to the recycle center.


----------

